# Anyone know where i can get some pigeon feed?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi i am located in Hamilton Ohio and i was wondering if anyone knows of a place around here that sells pigeon feed. Thank You.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Zimmzimm3, You should be able to _buy_ pigeon feed at Petco at 3790 Burbank or give Petsmart a call there at 863-6363 in Hamilton, and if they don't carry it, they will order it. Also, try Monroe Feed store.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Did you ever go back and read the replies to this thread of yours:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24016

Pidgey


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Did you ever go back and read the replies to this thread of yours:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24016
> 
> Pidgey


Yes i did i am looking for a store near me the shipping was pretty expensive on the websites so I was looking for a store near me


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Did you try getting in touch with the person northeast of you that I mentioned?

Pidgey


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes but the e-mail was no good but i think i found a place that sells feed. Thank You


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I hate it when that happens. They oughta' update those sites more often. You might try calling information for his phone number.

Pidgey


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

If you can't locate any at all, or order online then it might be worth a try to mix your own mix by buying the grains/seeds in bulk, also experiment with what your birds like, and adjust the protein and carb ratio. Some of the seeds can also be sprouted too for additional nutrition. 

Just make sure if you do go out to find your own grains that they're good quality and no bugs in them, because it's not worth it at all if you have bugs hatching out of the seeds and going everywhere. 

Maybe experiment by buying a bit first, putting it in a containers/ziplock bag and waiting a month or so just to make sure they're "clean". 

You can find lists of all the different seeds pigeons like.


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

I've let my "fingers do the walking" (the mouse actually)

Here are the listings in the yellow pages for feed/grain dealers in the Hamilton area. Call them and see which carry pigeon feed. If they don't stock it, they will most likely be able to order it from their distributor for you.

Brubaker Grain
4850 Hamilton Eaton Rd 
Hamilton, OH 45013
(513) 726-4931 

Gramco Feed Co.
245 Millville Ave 
Hamilton, OH 45013
(513) 892-2541

Harvest Land Company Op
6536 Oxford Milford Rd 
Oxford, OH 45056 Map
(513) 523-5692

Harvest Land Co.-Op. Inc.
W Elkton Rd 
Seven Mile, OH 45062 
(513) 726-4411

Union County Co-Op
Oxford, OH 45056 
(800) 348-2667


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank You so much i really appreciate it i will call the stores tomorrow


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

ernie said:


> I've let my "fingers do the walking" (the mouse actually)
> 
> Here are the listings in the yellow pages for feed/grain dealers in the Hamilton area. Call them and see which carry pigeon feed. If they don't stock it, they will most likely be able to order it from their distributor for you.
> 
> ...


Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!
I finally found pigeon feed! Wooohoooo lol 
Just for anyone else who reads this post looking for Pigeon feed Brubaker Grain and Gramco feed Co. have pigeon feed the other ones do not have it. Thanks again to for so much help!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Good you found the feed local. I have to now days drive 80 miles to get feed. They stopped stocking it here Which is odd as pigeon feed was sold local here for about at least 45 years. But those days are gone I guess.


----------



## tommon (Feb 6, 2008)

hi if still interested contact me [email protected]


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I found it. Do you sell it?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Petsmart only sells Dove food and it lacks the seeds that pigeons love, Tractor supply sells Pigeon food by 50 lb bags and it is actual pigeon food. If you have one in Ohio call them first some sell it others don't. Good Luck

Cindy


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

naturegirl said:


> Petsmart only sells Dove food and it lacks the seeds that pigeons love, Tractor supply sells Pigeon food by 50 lb bags and it is actual pigeon food. If you have one in Ohio call them first some sell it others don't. Good Luck
> 
> Cindy


I actually found a place that is less than 5 miles away from me but the tractor supplys near me don't sell pigeon feed.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

That's odd cause i get my pigeon feed and pigeon pellets from my local tractor supply store, maybe just ask them to stock it for you? Also a good sourse for some added seed is walmart 50 lb bags of bird seed that has vitamins and minerals added which can be mixed with your main feed!


----------

